# 2011 Specialized: Here's What I've Heard...



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That the price is going up 5% and that they are moving the release date up to June of this year due to the shortage of bikes (as all manufacturers are experiencing right now).

Can anyone either confirm or deny this?


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I too have heard a rumor of a 5% increase (from my LBS). If the demand really was that much higher than the supply (and evidence seems to support this), then I am not surprised by the increase.

If 2011's are going to be out in June, I suspect that we won't see any changes in the Tarmac line (the SL3 will stay at the top but with different colorways) and we will probably see a new Roubaix at the top end that mimics the Project Black bike ridden by Saxo at Roubaix.

All of the above is just speculation on my part.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Not good news*

The price jump is not good news for me. I missed the boat on a 2010 Tarmac Pro Red so I was hoping it would come around again with the same flat black color. I may have to go the frameset route.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dougrocky123 said:


> The price jump is not good news for me. I missed the boat on a 2010 Tarmac Pro Red so I was hoping it would come around again with the same flat black color. I may have to go the frameset route.


They will likely change the colors/graphics on every bike so you may not get the flat black anyway. They have to find some way to distinguish the new models versus the previous year. On the other hand, it is also conceivable that they will refresh the Pro frame since it has had the same frame now for both 2009 and 2010, and also to differentiate it more over the Expert (which for many was the performance/value sweet-spot in 2010).

Given the general lack of availability of bikes and increasing prices, I guess that close-out deals on 2010 models are going to be harder to come by this year.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, hot stuff was blown out fast. My LBS (_not mine- the one I go to_) still has some of the nice stuff if there is something in particular you are looking for.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> That the price is going up 5% and that they are moving the release date up to June of this year due to the shortage of bikes (as all manufacturers are experiencing right now).
> 
> Can anyone either confirm or deny this?


I spoke to my friend who is an owner of a bike shop, he told me the low end bikes will probably be out in June. But the high-end stuff won't be out until October etc, after they have the bike show.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> The price jump is not good news for me. I missed the boat on a 2010 Tarmac Pro Red so I was hoping it would come around again with the same flat black color. I may have to go the frameset route.


My LBS has a few of those in stock still. They've got some '09's for pretty good prices as well. Where are you located?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Central Ca.*

I'm in Santa Cruz. I need a 54cm Pro Red, compact preferred. My local LBS says they would have their Specialized rep try to find one but no luck so far. As an aside, the local SF bay area Spec chain had a sale last week. Experts were going for $2700 as opposed to the $3300 msrp. The Pro Red was going for $3700 but they were out of my size!


----------



## bn_acyclists (Mar 12, 2004)

*Call Red Rock Bicycle Co.*

Try Red Rock, they have one hanging on the wall. Its either a 54 or a 56.
4356743185.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*I got one*

I scored my Tarmac Pro! Dealer says 2011 Pros due in Dec.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats dougrocky123!!!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> I'm in Santa Cruz. I need a 54cm Pro Red, compact preferred. My local LBS says they would have their Specialized rep try to find one but no luck so far. As an aside, the local SF bay area Spec chain had a sale last week. Experts were going for $2700 as opposed to the $3300 msrp. The Pro Red was going for $3700 but they were out of my size!


Did you try calling GoRide in Redwood City? I just picked up a 2010 Roubaix Expert for $2700 over there.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

any releases on what the 2011 colors are going to be


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

TallRider01 said:


> any releases on what the 2011 colors are going to be


I'm sure they'll cover all the bases - red, white and black.


----------

